# Problema con sobrecalentamiento de MOSFET



## Antonio Carrera Jr (Ago 30, 2012)

Hola colegas muy buenas tardes, tengo un problema y quisiera que me ayuden a encontrar que es lo que estoy haciendo mal.
Voy a controlar un motor DC de campo y armadura 180V.
El voltaje del estator lo mantendre constante.
Y el voltaje de la armadura lo variare con el circuito adjunto (muy conocido de pablin), el mosfet que pretendo utilizar es el irf630 pero se calienta tremendamente al punto de irse a corto, y eso que tiene un buen discipador.
El motor es de 65 watts.
Anteriormente loprobe con el mosfet irf720 h tambien me lo quemo.

Otro problema es que si inicio de baja velocidad a alta, si responde el motor, va incrementando poco a poco (aparte de sobrecalentar el mosfet). Pero si enciendo el circuito con el potenciometro en maxima velocidad, el mosfet se abre.

por favor hechenme la mano, que tipo de mosfet deberia utilizar para este pequeñito motor??
Pero lo mas importante es, como se calcula entonces el mosfet adecuado???
Yo calcule el mosfet asi: P=I^2*R por ley de ohm y la potencia a discipar es despreciable.

Gracias y espero me puedan asesorar.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm



Este es el circuito que arme, tal cual lo hice en placa.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 30, 2012)

Deberían bajar los diagramas de Caquín.com , al menos por el nombre sabrian que es una caca 

Al menos alimentá al 555 con 15 V regulados , con 5 V de alimentación solo le llegarán 3 o 4 volts al Gate  y el pobre MOSFET trabaja en la zona lineal.

Saludos !


----------



## Antonio Carrera Jr (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola DOSMETROS muchas gracias por responder, te cuento; subi el voltaje a 15 regulados, sin conectar el motor medi con multimetro y el valor minimo a la salida era 118 vdc y el maximo 230 vdc. Por que el valor minimo no es cero volts?
Y bueno, en cuanto conecte el motor instantaneamente se quemo el mosfet, saco humo, si acaso trabajo el motor unos 4 segundos y despues se fue a corto.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2012)

Sl PWM siempre tiene una cierta tensión de salida y por su forma de onda no puede ser medido con un multímetro y sin carga mucho menos.

El *IRF630* es para (Máximo) 200V si le aplicas 230Vcc ¿ Que piensas que puede pasar ?
El *IRF730 * está bien en tensión, pero a mi gusto necesita mas capacidad de corriente.


¿ Mediste el consumo del motor sin el PWM ?


----------



## Antonio Carrera Jr (Ago 31, 2012)

Hola Fogonazo, el motor consume 290mA.
Y disculpen, el mosfet que ocupe no es el irf630, el que utilice es el irf634.

Adjunto mi diagrama tal cual lo pase a placa por si tienen 1 minuto libre.

Como calculo el mosfet entonces para que no se me queme o sobrecaliente?

se supone que el irf634 es de 250V, 8A, 0.38Ω.
Yo calcule (0.290)²(0.38)= 0.031 W y eso es lo que disipara el mosfet no?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2012)

En la parte alimentación del 555 ¿ No faltan algunos electrolíticos ?

Mira este tema como se activa el MOSFET

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## opli (Sep 1, 2012)

Este circuito me parece que te va a dar muchos quebraderos de cabeza, creo que le faltan unos pocos de detalles para poder funcionar con 220V y claramente también falta el condensador de filtro a la salida del puente rectificador 220V, cuando se lo pongas en este punto ya te dará alrededor 370V CC.
 Para manejar esta tensión necesitas que el circuito en cuestión sea capaz de regular el PWM en corriente, para mantener la corriente que circula por el MOS-FET dentro de sus límites de funcionamiento, evitando así los picos que lo destruyen y también en tensión para mantener los 180V que necesitas para alimentar el motor y regular la velocidad. Esquema no tengo pero creo deberías echar un vistazo a la hojas de datos de la familia de integrados UC3842 u otro similar que pueda controlar el PWM en corriente. http://danyk.wz.cz/uc3842_2.pdf 
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slua143/slua143.pdf

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 1, 2012)

Ojo que además ese circuito está todo a linea a través del negativo . . .


Ver el archivo adjunto 78969


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 28, 2013)

buenas, tengo ya varios mosfet quemados y no se por que se destruyen tan rápido si les pongo voltajes que no superan los 30v y corrientes que no llegan ni a 5A. Este problema me pasa cuando intento conmutar una carga inductiva, le coloco su respectivo diodo damper y su disipador, lo enciendo y se calienta muy rapido. Ya llevo 10 mosfet quemados


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2013)

No lo estás gatillando correctamente , te queda en la parte lineal y chau Mosfet


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 28, 2013)

Si le meto 16v no hay problema?

tambien tiene que ver que algunos son reciclados?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2013)

Fijate que el datasheet dice hasta cuanto aguanta el gate.

Poné el circuito de lo que estás haciendo


----------



## Silici0 (Ene 28, 2013)

Lo que estoy tratando de hacer es un convertidor de alta frecuencia para evitar los transformadores pesados. El mosfet funciona bien con un transformador de 24v 1A a 50Hz, pero cuando intento poner un transformador de nucleo de ferrita el MOSFET se calienta. El transformador de ferrita lo saque de un pedazo de fuente de pc y verifique que ese era el primario, el voltaje que le meto es de 24v medí la corriente y es de 1A a una frecuencia de 10KHz. Todo esto lo hago de manera experimental, quiero ver que pasa


----------



## chclau (Ene 29, 2013)

Muchos cometen el error de pensar que la disipacion del Mosfet es rds ON ^2 * i, y estan dejando de lado un factor importantisimo que es la disipacion durante la conmutacion.


----------



## nekoland (May 3, 2013)

Saludos a todos, casualmente tengo el mismo problema, con dos IRFz44 en una configuracion push-pull controlado por un pic y luego por una TL494 la cuestion es que si conecto la fuente en vacio esta consume a 12 v 2 A y los mosfet se calientan, si quito el transformador y pongo una R pequeña (3 ohm) todo funciona bien y se disipa la potencia que cabria esperarse, asumo que el trafo esta con problemas, es un EI de PC con primario de 4+4 alguna sugerencia?... por cierto el sircuito de disparo de los mosfet no es totem pole cuando pueda subo el esquema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2013)

¿ Diagrama , circuito , nada ?


----------



## nekoland (May 3, 2013)

gracias por el interes, este es el circuito del driver http://www.neoteo.com/irfz44n-el-mos-fet-de-batalla-para-pwm


----------



## cristian_elect (May 3, 2013)

Circuito completo el que das del link no falla. 
Al menos que este mal hecho.


----------



## nekoland (May 3, 2013)

hola cristian_elect presisamente, ese es mi problema... el circuito funciona bien cuando le conecto una carga resistiva o un led o un foco o lo que sea, pero se me calientan muchos los mosfet en cuanto le conecto el primario del transformador, queria saber si has probado ese circuito a alta frecuencia con un transformador de ferrita y como lo deveria enrollarlo? gracias por la atencion., en rg estoy usando 10 ohm.


----------



## cristian_elect (May 3, 2013)

Si lo pruebe con 100Khz y no hay problema, con tenciones DC hasta 38V normal con mas no lo probé.
Circuito completo para ver la falla.
Con el IRFZ44N y IRFZ48N funciona normal.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 3, 2013)

nekoland dijo:


> gracias por el interes, este es el circuito del driver http://www.neoteo.com/irfz44n-el-mos-fet-de-batalla-para-pwm



el driver no concuerda con lo dicho antes: este es NO es push pull, este no tiene TL494 y este no lleva transformador clase EI 

 has bien tu tarea


----------



## nekoland (May 5, 2013)

Gracias SSTC por responderme... pero creo que no entendistes de que se trata, ademas agradeceria que me recomendaras alguna literatura que conoscas del tema.

bueno, pues sigo con el problema. ahora les pongo el esquema que estoy usando, configuracion clasica y puesta en modo push pull utilizo el driver del link anterior con un IRFz44 por cada rama.

 ya me dijeron que el driver funciona asi que ¿que puede ser, el trafo?  agradeceria ideas en este tema

ha por cierto la frecuencia esta baja para poder muestrearla con el PC y asi poder verla (no tengo osciloscopio)

les recuerdo el problema es que consume 2A en vacio y los mosfet se calientan


----------



## cristian_elect (May 5, 2013)

Como no mandas tu esquema completo asumire que es como de la pagina del transformador.
http://www.google.com/patents/EP2230756A2?cl=en
 El problema que creo que tienes claro si calculaste bien la frecuencia para el transformador y voltaje son los flancos de bajada y de subida estos se cruzan aparentemente esto no sucede en la salida tl494 pero los retardos en el driver de los mosfet hace que se crucen y los dos mosfet estén ativados muy corto tiempo.

  Una solución es un arreglo con diodos y resistencias en la salida 9 y 10 del tl494 con un osciloscopio sería mejor hacer las modificaciones.
Con el simulador tembien sirve.


----------



## nekoland (May 5, 2013)

se puede simular la TL494 en el multisim 10 de national instrument?, alguien tendra la libreria o pudiese explicarme como hacerla... la idea de simularla creo que me resolveria muuuchas dudas teoricas que tengo

efectivamente cristian_elect eso es un push-pull y es lo que yo uso de esta manera

TL494 -> driver -> trafo

el esquema ya lo publique, primero el link del driver, uso uno para cada rama y luego puse el circuito de la TL494 que estoy usando, disculpen pero en mi pais la hora de inter esta a 2 USD y es a 33Kb asi que no puedo estar subiendo imagenes grandes.

a nadie se le calentaban los mosfet? no tienen alguna idea?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2013)

nekoland dijo:


> efectivamente cristian_elect eso es un push-pull y es lo que yo uso de esta manera
> 
> TL494 -> driver -> trafo
> 
> ...



no tienes driver eso es swicht directo por eso tienes tanto problema esta dejando a la suerte los 2 transistores de TL494 que soportan 1mA, por lo que estoy pensando si ese TL494 esta quemado o en corto o dejo de oscilar y esta mandando a los mosfet 12Volts directo por la patas 8 y 11  ( O sea pafff)

ese circuito me parece conocido de un SSTC y creo que tenia un problema pero mira este es el circuito que tu quieres hacer







pero hasta yo tengo mis dudas de este circuito siempre tenes que usar una resistencia limitadora de 47 ohm antes del gater del mosfet tipo asi:


----------



## nekoland (May 7, 2013)

gracias SSTC por la respuesta voy a montar el circuito y luego les cuento.


----------



## cristian_elect (May 7, 2013)

Ese es un circuito completo, mejor se entiende asi. Esos 220 Ohm si que calentaran pistas bien anchas para ellos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2013)

cristian_elect dijo:


> Ese es un circuito completo, mejor se entiende asi. Esos 220 Ohm si que calentaran pistas bien anchas para ellos.



 es un snubber para nada calienta


----------



## cristian_elect (May 7, 2013)

No me digas, ya los probé si calienta. Por algo le pone 1W.


----------



## Nilfred (May 8, 2013)

nekoland dijo:


> se puede simular la TL494 en el multisim 10 de national instrument?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-simulador-tl494-21558/#post174149


----------



## nekoland (May 10, 2013)

muchas gracias, lo bajare y luego te comento

por cierto... ya me funciona todo, el problema estaba en la frecuencia, al parecer el nucleo que estoy usando (fuente de PC) solo funciona bien de 50 a 70Khz si bajo de ahi los mosfet empiezan a calentarse, en estos momentos tengo una corriente de reposo de 300mA ya hise funcionar la fuente con un PIC y con la TL gracias a todos

efectivamente cristian_elect esas dos R son la carga del transistor por ahi pasara una corriente U/R y se van a calentar, ademas su funcion no es de snubber es para cargar la base del driver con 1K funciona bien y no calientan, no es recomendable usar bajos valores aqui porque al final es perdida y calor sin obtener nada util a cambio ademas les recuerdo la Ic recomendadda por el fabricante de la TL no es muy grande. tampoco deves usar valores muy altos para evitar interferencia, ruido o falsos disparos en el driver.

una ultima pregunta,  como pudiesemos aumentar la eficiencia de estas fuentes???



Nilfred, el link que me enviastes es para LTspiceIV ya una vez lo habia leido... pero no me sirve yo uso el \multisim de national instrument y no sé como crearle o adaptarle librerias, si alguien conoce del tema me gustaria saber su opinion, poco a poco voy a aprender a usar protel. muchas gracias de todas maneras por responderme.


----------



## Nilfred (May 10, 2013)

nekoland dijo:


> Nilfred, el link que me enviastes es para LTspiceIV ya una vez lo habia leido... pero *no me sirve* yo uso el \multisim de national instrument y no sé como crearle o adaptarle librerias


 ¡El que no te sirve es el multisim! 
Bajate el LTspice, es gratis y es mejor que el multisim en muchos aspectos 
Después vas a putear por todo el tiempo que estuviste perdiendo con el multisim


----------



## nekoland (May 10, 2013)

jajaja, si, ya estaba por cambiar, no se si elegir el LTspice yo estaba estudiando el proteus porque me permite simular microcontroladores PIC, por si acaso ya lo baje para verlo y poder valorar. gracias, jajaja


----------



## Nilfred (May 10, 2013)

Si ya manejas 2 simuladores, cualquiera que venga después ya lo vas a saber manejar...
¿Probaste el Fritzing?


----------



## cristian_elect (May 11, 2013)

nekoland dijo:


> muchas gracias, lo bajare y luego te comento
> 
> por cierto... ya me funciona todo, el problema estaba en la frecuencia, al parecer el nucleo que estoy usando (fuente de PC) solo funciona bien de 50 a 70Khz si bajo de ahi los mosfet empiezan a calentarse, en estos momentos tengo una corriente de reposo de 300mA ya hise funcionar la fuente con un PIC y con la TL gracias a todos
> 
> ...


El valor de 1Kohm es mucho para la frecuencia que maneja el mosfet, los 220 Ohm esta mejor para mi seria menos pero calientan mucho mejor usar un Driver para mosfet.


----------



## nekoland (May 12, 2013)

en mi opinion esa R deve ser de 1K para limitar a Ic a 120ma, aun conectandole un driver yo estoy usando la configuracion del transistor con un diodo base-emisor y me funciona mejor que con 200 o 500 ohms quisiera saber de opiniones diferentes...

una cosita, si no le ponen driver entonses la funcion de esa R es ligeramente diferente, es la carga del emisor de la TL494 y ademas es la descarga del gate correcto?

creo que NUNCA se deveria utilizar la TL sin driver.. opiniones?...


----------



## cristian_elect (May 12, 2013)

Segun la frecuencia va ser como 70Khz la resistencia de descarga del mosfet tiene que ser un valor bajo como 100 Ohm o menos con 1K se demora mas de 4uS al llegar un voltaje para que el mosfet se abra.
Asi que el mosfet sigue activo cuando el otro mosfet activa asi que se calentara mucho cuando este en funcionamiento con mas carga.


----------



## nekoland (May 12, 2013)

si, coincido contigo, dime una cosa, calculas el tiempo de descarga a partir de la red RC con la capacidad del gate y esa R?

eso puede explicar en parte el calentamiento del mosfet


----------

